# Hormel Cure 81 Bone-in Ham



## joe viola (Nov 24, 2011)

I have an 11 pound pre-cooked Cure 81 Bone in ham. Instruction say to preheat oven to 275 degrees then cook 15 minutes per pound

before glazing. I don't have time. Is there a short cut?


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Good Morning,

Happy Holidays.

I would ask the Manufacturer / Producer or Butcher, however, if you look at my recipe Coca Cola Glazed Country Roast Ham, I do not believe there is a shortening of the time process for the roasting and basting.

However, if it is possible, perhaps, you can cook 1/2 the time during the evening prior, and the next morning the other 1/2 ... and leave covered in alumn. foil overnight ... I cannot say, I would do this, however, perhaps, it would be best to save this lovely roast for a moment in time, that you are not rushed or in the rat race mode ... And/or to request the assistance of a friend or mom who can cook and handle the time part for you ... Best of Luck. Margcata. *** Remember, Haste makes Waste ... so use cautions here.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The ham is pre-cooked.  The directions are only for heating and glazing, not for cooking.  You can eat it straight out of the wrapper if you like.

Hormel hams no longer come with a contract guaranteeing the buyer's compliance with the manufacturer's reheating suggestions.  It is, therefore, up to you.  You could heat it faster in a hotter oven, but would run the risk of drying the ham out. 

If you don't have the time because you have to transport the ham, you can preheat it at home, wrap in foil or cling wrap (I prefer cling wrap) and carry it to your destination in an insulated cooler.  It will stay hot for at least four hours.

I don't mind room temperature ham.  If you and your guests don't either, Eureka!

BDL


----------

